# Goat pooping a string of beads!!



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

Have you every seen a goat poop what looks like a string of beads? I mean, we're talking goat berries, like normal only they are hanging out of her and are all strung together like a string of beads. It is weird. Now, she is pregnant and in due October, according to the man we bought her from. I've never seen a goat poop like that and was just wondering if it was an indicator of anything at all, good, bad or indifferent?? We caught this going on more than once. What do you think? BTW, she looks due anyday. She has been bagged up for about 4 wks and looks really swollen.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

I was told that was worms. Those hair looking things holding them together is worms. I had a doe with a berry just suspended there and I thought ok kinda weird but oh well. THen I told another breeder about it and she said it was worms and I needed to worm everyone. So I did. I noticed that again yesterday a berry hanging and I worm like clockwork so I guess I'll switch wormers or something. Maybe someone else will have a better idea but that's what I've always been told. Best of luck!


----------



## shereen (Apr 20, 2005)

M&H,
Back in march I had doe who had just freshened get sick w/pneumonia. For about a week she was off feed and she became ketonic. The day the vet was out she pooped, it looked like a long balloon (like the kind you make balloon animals with) filled with berries. One very long string of them. 

The vet told me she had ketosis and her body was coating the berries with mucus. Why they do this i dont know.
Hopefully someone else will chime in and let us know
Vicki-anyone????


----------



## witchysharon (Oct 9, 2004)

Milk n' Honey said:


> Have you every seen a goat poop what looks like a string of beads? I mean, we're talking goat berries, like normal only they are hanging out of her and are all strung together like a string of beads.


it 'could' possibly be worms. how long ago did you worm? have you gotten a fecal count?

However, it may be something far simpler....i know for a fact, mine have zero worm parasites counts, and they sometimes poop strings....this is often after eating something that had a strand of hair in it....yes....you read that right....I saw the hair for myself and it was probably mine because i have long hair which I am always getting caught in something around the farm.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

One of my wethers had a string of berries in mucus when he was sick. After a course of penicillin G it stopped and returned to normal.


----------



## Julie2260 (Nov 28, 2003)

I had a doe that pooped strings and was told it was worms---it was not. She was pregnant also. She was in her last month of pregnancy. She went off feed. It was ketosis, and I ended up losing her and the babies. Be very careful. I hope you know a good vet-you're probably going to need one. Good Luck


----------



## witchysharon (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh I see now you said she is pregnant....defintiely be careful....like the rest it could be a sign of ketosis.

You can read up on ketosis:

http://www.saanendoah.com/ketosis.html

http://www.saanendoah.com/hypoca.html

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/ketosis.htm

you want to have some things on hand now just in case


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

Wow! I'm glad I asked. See....everything means something, in goats. LOL The fiasco farm article was helpful....thanks. That is a great website. I never would have thought of Ketosis. I'll tell you this....she got pinkeye, as many of you know from previous posts. So, for a couple of days, until she became adapted to being blind, she was barely eating, if eating at all. We had her in a confined area but she was pretty freaked out. So, the Ketosis thing makes sense now that I've read how it happens. However, she is now eating great and can see. She is in good spirits and doesn't seem to feel bad at all. Once they get Ketosis, does it have to be treated or can it go away on its own if the doe begins eating regularly again. Isn't that the problem is the lack of nutrition? I could drench her. That would be easy and so would the Vitamin B shots. No harm there. I think you are supposed to worm them after they kid, right? Isn't is bad to worm her before? We just got her about a month ago and yes, she was running with goats that had a heavy worm load. I wormed all the ones except the pregnant ones. It seemed to take care of the problem b/c the diarrhea and worm chunks (sorry!) disappeared. I guess what I'm saying, both ideas are likely. Even if it is Ketosis, I'm almost positive she must have worms. Thanks for the help and let me know if you come up with anything else!!


----------



## Julie2260 (Nov 28, 2003)

Ketosis does not just go away. If she is eating good now, that is a really good sign. I would keep a close eye on her. Maybe she doesn't have ketosis. I hope not--it's not a pretty sight.


----------



## lijj (Jul 7, 2005)

After my goat got cocci a fews ago, she started pooping like that, but it was only for a few days. And this year one of my does was pooping like that too, but it was only like once or twice... ?? I wormed them, I don't know what it is.


----------

